# Thoughts on this gaming build I plan on working on, please. And questions.



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

It's been a very long time since I've done any sort of gaming, so I wanted to treat myself and made this build from customizing on top of the recommended builds in the sticked thread. It is over-the-top and it is sort of a Batcomputer, but I wanted to spoil myself with this build. The price isn't really a concern. I don't have the money to buy all pieces at the moment, so this is going to be a work-in-progress. And because this is a work-in-progress, parts like the video card are most likely to change, that will probably be the last thing that I will purchase.

And actually, I do have some questions some of the parts, which I will list right below:



> Is there a difference between a SSD that connects via PCI-E and one that does so like a regular disk?
> I'd rather not work with liquid cooling, but should I be considering it for this build?


If there is anything that is worth changing at the moment before I start purchasing parts, then please recommend me so for what reason(s).

And here are the parts:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($345.89 @ OutletPC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.95 @ Amazon)
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Is there a difference between a SSD that connects via PCI-E and one that does so like a regular disk?


There are SSDs, HDDs, and PCIe SSDs. Unless you need incredible transfer speeds, a standard SSD is more then enough.



> 2.I'd rather not work with liquid cooling, but should I be considering it for this build?


I don't see a reason to water cool. It is not needed.

-----

As for your build:

Let me just begin with this is overkill and you do not need to spend that much, but anyways....

1. I'd like to see a Seasonic or XFX PSU over that EVGA unit.

2. You don't need thermal compound. It will come with the Noctua cooler.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*Saying things like 'money isn't an issue' in reference to building a PC is..dangerous to say the least :smile:. If you haven't already, get a rough idea of a maximum spend, then work from there. 

Swap the PCI-E SSD for a SATA variant (Samsung make some fantastic units), as the Chief eluded to; you really don't need an M2 SSD unless you want to transfer an obscene amount of data obscenely quickly. 

You really don't need water cooling in a case that big, with only one GPU. Water cooling only really starts to shine when you want to pack lots in to a small space, or if you have multi-GPU setups (i.e 3 or 4-way SLI or XFire), or if you want to seriously overclock everything. If you feel that you simply must have liquid cooling; you could get an AiO CPU cooler from Corsair, NZXT or Swiftech for not too much money.

That all being said; if you want this to be a 'Batcomputer' beast you could shuffle some stuff around to get more pixel power, should you desire. You could swap out the i7 6700k and the 512GB M2 drive for an i5 6600k and a 512GB SATA SSD (saving you roughly $300) and spend the savings on a GTX 1080. 
If this computer is going to be a platform that you keep adding to; it may be an idea to get a motherboard that supports more than 2 GPUs too. 

But you need a 'round-and-about' budget before we can suggest anything else, really.*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd recommend swapping the M.2 for a standard SSD as well.


----------



## TomPG (Nov 20, 2015)

*How's it coming? Do you have an updated part list yet?
*


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

TomPG said:


> *How's it coming? Do you have an updated part list yet?
> *


This isn't something that I'm going to be focusing much on. Like I said, it could potentially take me more than just a couple months to get the money to afford it all. That's why I'm taking my time with even updating my list. That being said, I have made some updates.

I decided to switch the M2 to a regular SSD.

I've also decided to upgrade to an E-ATX as well because I do intend on adding more things to this build.

I kept the CPU because I'm willing to pay the extra $100 to get the extra 0.5 GHz from the i7 6700K compared to getting the i5 6600K. If I knew how to overclock things, I would get the i5, but since I don't unfortunately, I'll get the i7.

I also just decided to upgrade the GTX 1070 to a 1080.

I also changed the EVGA PSU to a Seasonic. Why this recommendation though? Is EVGA not reliable?

Here's the updated list:



> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($345.88 @ OutletPC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U14S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($69.95 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME EATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($449.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> ...


It's a little more expensive, but the keyboard and speakers are extras, so technically, this list without those is nearly equal in price with the previous list with them.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> I kept the CPU because I'm willing to pay the extra $100 to get the extra 0.5 GHz from the i7 6700K compared to getting the i5 6600K. If I knew how to overclock things, I would get the i5, but since I don't unfortunately, I'll get the i7.


That is actually backwards thinking. If you don't know how to overclock then you are purchasing a product that will be nearly useless. The i5-6600k will suffice.



> I also changed the EVGA PSU to a Seasonic. Why this recommendation though? Is EVGA not reliable?


SeaSonic is one of the best PSU manufacturers out there, so with a system like this, its best to use something that won't kill all of your components.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That is actually backwards thinking. If you don't know how to overclock then you are purchasing a product that will be nearly useless. The i5-6600k will suffice.


Woah. So... this could use some explaining and elaboration.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

poor quality PSUs are the number 1 cause of failures, parts not lasting as long as they should, blue screens etc - always best to buy the better psu. look at it like buying Petrol out of a watering can some random guy is selling you, or do you spend the extra and get it from a good quality petrol pump that pre filters out any impurities....
I know which I would go for ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

SURVIVALsp1 said:


> Woah. So... this could use some explaining and elaboration.


The i7 6700K is an unlocked CPU, meaning you have full overclocking abilities to do as you please. You get an additional four threads, but I doubt you'll use enough horsepower to even notice they are there. You still have the same physical cores for the i5 and i7.

The i5-6600K is also an unlocked CPU and you can still overclock it if you wish. If you don't plan on overclocking whatsoever in the CPU's life span, then why bother getting a K variant at all? Even the i5-6600 will do just fine for you. With a max turbo on the i5-6600 at 3.9 GHz you won't notice a decrease in speed for quite a number of years.

I just don't see the reason for spending money on a product that you will never use the full potential of.


----------

